# Mini-mini-mini-teich für die Wohnung



## racsol (21. Okt. 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab ein paar fragen und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

also, ich lebe in einer wohung (ohne balkon, leider) und spiele mit dem gedanken mir einen winzigkleinen teich zu "basteln".
ich denke an eine art schüssel mit ca. 30-35cm durchmesser und ca. 20cm tiefe. (ich wüsste nicht, wo ich einen größeren hinstellen sollte...)

als ich noch bei meinen eltern gewohnt habe, hab ich schon mal einen kleinen teich im garten angelegt. das hat ganz wunderbar funktioniert, der teich hat sich ganz von selbst reguliert und flora und fauna haben sich prächtig entwickelt.

jetzt nehm ich aber an (hab mich auch schon ein bisschen eingelesen), dass das schüsselprojekt wesentlich empfindlicher ist.
und dazu kommt, dass die meisten anleitungen ja für den "außengebrauch" gedacht sind, die tröge um einiges größer sind... und vor allem: jeder sagt was anderes! 
nur sand/nur kies/magere erde/pflanzen einfach mit den pflanzentöpfen stellen/einpflanzen/ /"erhöhtes seitenbeet" basteln/__ schnecken reinsetzten.....naja, ich bin mittlerweile ganz verwirrt.

ich hätte auf jeden fall eine helle, nur am frühen vormittag sonnige stelle in der wohnung, die wahrscheinlich sehr günstig wäre...

so, ein weiteres problem ist, dass ich mitten in der großstadt wohne, kein auto habe und die gartencenter usw natürlich am stadtrand liegen und öffentlich sehr schwer zu erreichen sind...also, da hin zu kommen ist ein ziemlich großer, logistischer aufwand --> am liebsten möchte ich also alles nötige in einen schwung besorgen!

also, was brauch ich denn alles? am liebsten würd ich ja alle pflanzen einsetzen (und nicht im töpfchen lassen), geht das?  reicht sand  wirklich als erdersatz? wieviele und welche pflanzen sind geeignet? kann ich mir in der winzigen schüssel eine terrasse für sumpfpflanzen basteln...und wenn ja, wie?

ach ja, ich hab außerdem eine katze, die gern aus allem trinkt und an allem knabbert, was frei zugänglich ist...sollte ich bestimmte pflanzen vielleicht meiden?

danke für alle die sich die mühe machen, mir zu antworten


----------



## mitch (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mini-mini-mini-teich für die Wohnung*

Hallo rascol, 

erstmal :Willkommen2im Forum


nun zu deinem Problem: schwierig schwierig 

ich könnte mir so eine Art halbhohes Aquarium vorstellen, 
Sand, Kies & Co zu beschaffen sollte bei der Größe eigentlich ned zu schwierig sein, da du ja nur wenig davon brauchen wirst.

das beste wird sein wenn du die Pflanzen in den Töpfen lässt und nur den Rest mit Sand auffüllst.

welche Pflanzen  
ob da sich normale Teichpflanzen für drinnen eignen,  aber einen Versuch wäre es wert.  

 Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand seinen Senf dazugeben  der das schon mal probiert hat


----------



## racsol (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mini-mini-mini-teich für die Wohnung*

hey, danke für die antwort 
ich hatte auch schon an ein aquarium gedacht. meinst du, das sieht gut aus? dann muss ich die töpfe wirklich gut verstecken und die algen wirklich gut im zaum halten 

eigentlich wollte ich ja so eine hübsche, türkis-blau lasierte keramikschale...aber ein aquarium ist vielleicht tatsächlich besser geeignet...


----------



## Joerg (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mini-mini-mini-teich für die Wohnung*

Hallo rascol, 
:Willkommen2

das ist wohr weniger ein Teich als ein Pflanzschale.
Ich hatte mal zum Überwintern Pflanzen (Fleischfressende) aus dem Moorbeet in einer Seckseck Glasschale. Ein Mini AQ wäre auch gut geeignet. 
Dort kannst du auch etwas Tiefe viel besser realisieren. 

Bei den Pflanzen kannst du nur recht kleine verwenden, sonst wuchert es innerhalb ein paar Wochen zu.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mini-mini-mini-teich für die Wohnung*

Hi Racsol,

an Pflanzen kannst Du im Haus keine von draußen verwenden, für die ist es selbst an einem sonnigen Fenster auf die Dauer zu dunkel (die vergeilen). Da sind eher Standart-__ Aquarienpflanzen geeignet (die fallen eher unter Schattenstauden), z.B Cryptocorynen , kleine Echinodorus, Zwergpfeilkraut ect.

MfG Frank


----------



## bekamax (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mini-mini-mini-teich für die Wohnung*

Hallo Racsol,

jaja, so fängt es an... ;-)

Bei mir waren es am Anfang auch nur ein paar Liter Wasser und eine Pflanze... die ist aber schön gewachsen, also brauchte ich ein größeres Gefäß; dadurch ergaben sich noch mehr Pflanzen... und da war dann eine miteingeschleppte Schnecke ... dann kamen Fische (natürlich schlecht beraten)... das wiederum konnte man den Fischies nicht zumuten... also kam das erste Aquarium... tja, und jetzt bin ich hier; im Teichforum.

Du wirst sehen, egal ob Schale, Vase oder Aquarium, es ist das pralle Leben. (Sofern du wie von Frank geschrieben Aquariumpflanzen nimmst.) Achte nur darauf, die Pflanzen zusätzlich gut zu beleuchten, und du wirst viel und lange Freude daran haben!

Viel Spaß!
Karin


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mini-mini-mini-teich für die Wohnung*

Hallo!

ich würd mir da wohl dann eher sowas hinstellen, so ein Mini Hochbeet/ Teich, aber ist die Frage, ob den Pflanzen das da gefällt, für ,,Draussen- Pflanzen" ists evtl. auf Dauer zu wenig Licht, für Aquariumspflanzen ists wohl zu kalt...  müsste man sich ganz genau erkundigen welche Pflanzen da in Frage kommen würden...



http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Minit...,r:5,s:170,i:265&tx=84&ty=70&biw=1280&bih=915


----------

